# reclaimed doug fir table



## brokedownpalace (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey people,

I don't know if this is the right forum or what, but I thought I'd post a couple pics of this table I built just to get some feedback. Personally I think its not bad for a first table (I'm a construction carpenter, shop work is just a hobby), although I had to make it about 3" shorter after these pictures were taken..

Anyway, let me know what you think!



















The finish is Tried & True, which is really pretty but not durable at all. You can't write on this table top unless you want a permanent copy inscribed on it. Otherwise its working out pretty well..


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a nice looking table and using the reclaiimed fir gives it quite a bit of character. It looks sturdy and well built. You are right about the Tried and True finish. Basically it is polymerized linseed oil. This will add a nice look to the wood but provide no surface protection. If you would like to add a harder finish to protect the table I would suggest using polyurethane on all its surfaces.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Great looking table. Very nice job. Love the colors. I always enjoy working with reclaimed lumber. You just cant beat the antique look.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Yep, this is the right website. Table looks really good.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice work with the reclaimed stuff. Being a reclaimed kinda guy myself maybe we should start a new reclaimed thread?


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice table, and I love the use of reclaimed timber.
Cheers,


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks great, doug fir is underrated as use for these things.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

In a couple weeks, I'm meeting with a guy who's sitting on a big stash of salvage doug fir. He's an over-the-road trucker, since the economy dipped, so … I'm stuck waiting!

But … having just gotten fairly good at M&T joinery, and needing a good workbench, myself, may I say … you did a *beautiful* job on this. I'm inspired.

The pinned M&T is really cool. I just like everything about it. Really well done!!

Welcome to LumberJocks. Let me know if I got your screen name right. If I did, then … you'll understand: got to about 150+ shows. Would have gone to another 150, if I could have.



"Momma, Momma, 
many worlds I've come
since I first left home."

If I didn't get your screen name right, then … well … never mind ;-)


----------



## brokedownpalace (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts. I somehow neglected to come back here until just now. I think a reclaimed thread or subforum would be awesome!

Yah, you got the idea Neil. Wow, 150 - that's pretty good! I've only made one show, and it was 'the dead' in 2004 - which was awesome. Good luck with your reclaimed fir! Its gold, honestly. I might not recommend using it for a dining table top, but it works wonders in almost any other application.

If anyone with an interest in reclaimed wood happens to be in the NW, check out Aurora Mills (25 miles south of Portland) sometime. They have an incredible yard of old timbers, lots of 1x at reasonable prices, and tons of other stuff to blow cash on. I just discovered the place last week, and I've been scheming up a reason to go back ever since.

I usually prefer my reclaimed lumber free from the dumpster tho


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

If you're super interested in reclaimed lumber id keep my eye on the local newspapers. Being a demo contractor up here in CT i know that before we demolish a house we need to put it in the newspaper prior to any demo. The article should have the name and conctact of the demo contractor. Typically we dont salvage much unless its really vauable in the market, thats not to say that its not valuable to us lumberjocks. Give ema call and when they tear down you might be able to dig through the pile. Just my 2 cents.


----------

